# jet black columbian???



## kellen.watkins (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone else seen this for sale on kingsnake? They have been trying to sell this guy for months now for 1,250$ and I think thas absolutely ludacris and am wondering if they are out of their mind lol, I mean that's like paying six figures for an all black argentine tegu, maybe a couple hundred dollars and that's a maybe I laugh everytime I go on kingsnake lol


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

it is amusing to look at lol. who knows what will happen when it bigger though maybe it will look just like a normal columbian,.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it is pretty silly. I have a dark Colombain and one that is B/W. Since there a lot of gold Colombians right now, maybe they think it is cool. Someone might like it, but not $1250 worth.


----------



## BSM (Aug 18, 2011)

its been there way longer then a month, they had that posting since march


----------



## MONITORFAN (Aug 18, 2011)

I was wondering if someone was going to bring this up. I dont know much about tegus so I didnt to bring it up and sound like an idiot. I thought it was high but sure didnt know. They keep posting new pics but it doesnt look like it is getting any bigger.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow I didn't know it was that long! I know it was 1400 at one time, you would think they would of figured out by now that nobody is gonna pay tha much for a columbian, people don't even sell albino tegus for that much


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Aug 18, 2011)

That Columbian has been posted at LEAST since I joined the old site last year. And the info on it had been posted a while before that.


----------



## hoosier (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6182&highlight=melanistic#axzz1V7tSRZkM

yeah stuff like that has been posted a lot for a long time


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is it that that columbian hasn't grown in over a year for supposedly "updated pics".

Scam.LOL Hoosier...since 2008 that gu's been for sale!


I wonder how many people got scammed into thinking they got something other than a food colored gold columbian and were suprised after the first shed that the black "dissappeared".


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I'm glad I started this thread lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 18, 2011)

_It's been up since some time last year and started at $2500. I've kept my eye on it,.. the pics don't change they rotate 2 sets. I asked Josh about it a few months ago and he said he could let it for $1000  I also asked for updated pics but didn't get any. Drop a zero off of that and I would get it,.. just because I like it and would like to see what it looks like now.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=320#axzz1VPm5q3YK_


----------



## ClockworkCarrion (Aug 18, 2011)

ive been watching that add for a year or longer myself. i didnt bother asking any questions because i was put off on how they never post any aged newer pics, just baby pictures. it only takes a second to take a picture now adays, especially if you want over a grand for something you can get off your lazy butt and snap one. also i know there are a lot of us tegu fans out there and if it WAS a good deal it should have been long gone already.


----------



## got10 (Aug 18, 2011)

You know the original price was 2500 / They can offer it for 60 and then maybe it will sell ...


----------



## MONITORFAN (Sep 9, 2011)

I emailed and got updated pics just because I was wondering if it was any bigger. It is still pretty small but black as can be. Told me he would sell for $800. Told him not really interested in paying that much. Didnt want to tell him I had no interest from the beginning but wanted to see pics.


----------



## got10 (Sep 9, 2011)

Its because the lizard has probably changed in color drastically and they want to recover what they paid for it .but , if people see what it currently appears like ,they will not purchase it.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 9, 2011)

I wanna see this thing....


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 9, 2011)

_I don't think the color has changed much on this one. MonitorFan,.. do you mind sharing what pics you have?_


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes! Please share!


----------



## MONITORFAN (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry all I deleted the pics the day after I got them. He is still really dark in the pics. He just seems pretty small but I am not an expert on the what size a columbian should be at this point. He did say it is hard to get pics of him. Said he is skittish and is very fast. So the pics were with him holding him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 12, 2011)

_I just got pics from Josh and good grief  they make me want it even more. It's ridiculously cute to me  with that black and yellow bumble bee head and dark body.










_


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow he looks neat! Hopefully there will be more of these down the road. I'd like to get a colombian eventually just not now or for that price...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 13, 2011)

_From what he says they paid quite a bit for him and are trying to get some of that back. Which is understandable but not sure how likely that will be. Even if some years down the line it proves to be genetic, some people can't get over the Rep that Colombians have and still pass info around that they're All bad. On top of that when it comes to tegus most people want the big guys.

But I have nothing against them  for the right price I'll take it in a heart beat,... Josh knows I'm watching lol._


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 13, 2011)

What a beautiful lizard!


----------

